# Can't send email from gmail to horde



## joian241peace (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello i have this problem,..

When i send email from horde to gmail,it can receive my message but when i reply from gmail,..it says:

Technical details of permanent failure:
DNS Error: Domain name not found

what must be the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2009)

Perhaps you should take a look at the address horde uses as a sender?


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are your DNS settings correct? You should be able to resolve the domain you're sending mail from.


----------

